# AirPort et Linux



## simon (9 Juillet 2001)

Est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser l'Airport sous Linux (LinuxPPC 2000) ?
Si oui ou est ce que je peux trouver ce qu'il me faut pour l'utiliser...

Merci


----------

